Ask HN: Who was your favorite teacher? - pmoriarty
======
mindcrime
I've forgotten his name, but when I was at Brunswick Community College back in
1992/1993 or so, I had a great teacher for a history class. He was like a
"fire and brimstone" Southern Baptist tent-revival preacher in terms of how
passionate and animated he was. He never stood still, storming around the
room, gesturing and pointing and talking louder and faster the more excited he
got about something.

I don't think anybody, no matter how little interest in the subject they
started out with, could fail to absorb some of his passion and enthusiasm.

I also had two really good professors when I was at UNC-W, Dr. Gur Saran
Adhar[1], and Dr. Gabriel Lugo[2].

[1]: [http://people.uncw.edu/adharg/](http://people.uncw.edu/adharg/)

[2]: [http://people.uncw.edu/lugo/](http://people.uncw.edu/lugo/)

